# Simple Light Mod



## shooter57

Changed the incandescent bulbs to flat panel LEDs (eBay, $5 ea) and then decided it'd be nice to shut off one half of the light (those things are bright!)



















Cut a hole in the side of the light assembly to fit a mini-rocker switch, and wired the switch in series with the power to one of the "bulbs". Now you can "dim" the lights a little when the mood hits.


----------



## duggy

Nice mod! That sounds like a better price on the LED's than most.


----------



## CamperAndy

Do you have a link for those? $5 for a 24 count is a good price.


----------



## shooter57

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170548003095

These are the warm white LEDs so I really like the light that's emitted. They come with 3 different base adapters, had to screw around with the leads on the adapter to get them to match the contact in the light fixture, but once I figured that out it's simple enough.


----------



## Insomniak

CamperAndy said:


> Do you have a link for those? $5 for a 24 count is a good price.


Even better for a 36 count panel


----------



## CamperAndy

Insomniak said:


> Do you have a link for those? $5 for a 24 count is a good price.


Even better for a 36 count panel








[/quote]

Yes I need to work on my addition or multiplication or one of those rithmetic things.


----------



## raynardo

I finished my LED conversion on Wednesday.

I ordered enough for the sofa and dinette set the first time around (4 LED units to replace 4 bulbs). I was extremely satisfied with the ease of installation and the illumination quality, so I ordered enough for the rest of the interior lights.

Worked like a charmer, but it was hit or miss for the polarity with my 98¢ per unit (36 LED), but they all worked fine after I figured it out - heck it was only at 50-50 chance.

I highly recommend this mod, especially with the price I paid. When I first looked into doing this it was $28 per light fixture! Now I ended up paying only $4.46 per light fixture which included the shipping from China. The LED's got here with 14 days. Bought them on eBay, do a search, you'll find the price I paid.


----------



## Gr8daggett

I am going to try a few of these from eBay. The price is right.

48 LED Lights


----------



## duggy

This is an interesting mod. I'm wondering if a 24 count panel would be plenty light, if the 36 was too bright. I found this listing on e-bay 24 led with adapters. I don't do much dry camping, but for the price and simplicity, it would make sites without services more attractive.


----------



## thefulminator

Something to note when buying this type of led. I was looking to swap the bulb out in the dome light in my truck cap a few weeks ago. Several of the led panels I was looking at had disclaimers stating that they had a maximum voltage of around 13 volts if I remember correctly. The typical car or trailer system output voltage can go higher than that. I installed a voltage meter in our old popup trailer and it would be around 14 volts most of the time. Even a fully charged battery should be at 13.2 volts. All I'm saying is to read the fine print if you are going to order. Would hate to see someone spend a bunch on led panels just to have them all blow out.


----------



## LaydBack

Is the flat panel style in the OPs pics the style that everyone is using? Are you all double-stick taping them to the fixture? Thanks, I've been considering doing these for a while, even though I don't dry camp, or at least I haven't without full generator use.


----------



## john7349

I replaced ALL my interior lights with those $5.00 bulbs about a year ago. Best Mod I have ever done!







Now I need to add that switch....


----------



## john7349

duggy said:


> This is an interesting mod. I'm wondering if a 24 count panel would be plenty light, if the 36 was too bright. I found this listing on e-bay 24 led with adapters. I don't do much dry camping, but for the price and simplicity, it would make sites without services more attractive.


I bet the 24 count might be better over the bed.


----------



## shooter57

LaydBack said:


> Is the flat panel style in the OPs pics the style that everyone is using? Are you all double-stick taping them to the fixture?


The double stick tape is attached to the back of the panel when you get them.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I have been real happy with my LEDs from LED Wholesalers. They use the SMD5050 LEDs. I'm pretty sure they have a wider angle for light coverage than the standard LEDs. The wedge base with the 10 LED's throws off as much light as the Standard wedge bulb and the warm white is also a match. I know they are a little more pricey but they do work well.
Brian


----------



## JLAnderson

So of the various configurations, are the 36-LED flat panels (Warm White - 36-1210 SMD) pretty similar in overall light output to the 921 lamps?
Rather than add a switch, I'm thinking about ordering the 2-switch version of the Bargman lamps (30-76-243 or 34-76-243), primarily for the over-the-bed lights. This will probably be a bit less time consuming than mounting the side switch.

Then I want to get rid of the scalp-burners above the couch...


----------



## m2edumacated

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I have been real happy with my LEDs from LED Wholesalers. They use the SMD5050 LEDs. I'm pretty sure they have a wider angle for light coverage than the standard LEDs. The wedge base with the 10 LED's throws off as much light as the Standard wedge bulb and the warm white is also a match. I know they are a little more pricey but they do work well.
> Brian


I bought something very similar. The difference is on the end they have 2 wires sticking out the end. Are these going to fit? I'm seeing the various pics and can see that the lights are not regular screw in, here is the link of what I got. I have the 2011 300bh.....thanks guys

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220948759791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4416wt_866


----------



## raynardo

m2edumacated said:


> I bought something very similar. The difference is on the end they have 2 wires sticking out the end. Are these going to fit? I'm seeing the various pics and can see that the lights are not regular screw in, here is the link of what I got. I have the 2011 300bh.....thanks guys


There are a few of downsides to your eBay selection:

You'll have to come up with your own way to make them work with the OB's light receptacle. A definite pain in the ass.
They're too expensive for the limited number of LED's and without the proper connector
You may want to get more LED's - I have 36 where I want brightness and 24 where I don't.
Just my opinion. But then I've done the conversion and am quite happy with how inexpensive it was, how easy it was, how well it worked, and how little power I'll be using.


----------



## LaydBack

I cut and pasted this from another web page. I think it's as important to consider the size of the LEDs as the number of LEDs. I'm sure some people are getting greater numbers of smaller LEDs and vice versa. Just something to consider as we try and order off of other people's experiences.....make sure you're actually ordering what they ordered. Some Ebay sellers don't state the size of the LEDs, be weary.

*What is SMD (Surface Mounted Diode) ?*
Author : Jerry Song Date : 12/7/2010 3:40:54 AM

*About SMD 
*SMD (Surface Mounted Diode): surface mount diodes or surface mount components are its name, SMD also has a variety of categories: 
By size: 0603,0805,1210,5060,1010 and so on. Generally, SMD are diamond-shaped, so its name is based on the size L * W, the LED industry use units of inches and metric to maned the different SMDs.
The color and type of colloid are the same as common LED, only the shape of the product changed.

The following are the detailed description for these specifications:
SMD 0603 (inch): conversion to metric is 1005, means the length of LED components is 1.0mm, width 0.5mm. So by metric it is called SMD 1005, By inch, it is called SMD 0603.
SMD 0805 (inch): conversion to metric is 2125, means the length of LED components is 2.0mm, width 1.25mm. So by metric it is called SMD 2125, By inch, it is called SMD 0805.
SMD 1210 (inch): conversion to metric is 3528, means that the length of LED components is 3.5mm, width 2.8mm. So by metric it is called SMD 3528, By inch, it is called SMD 1210.
SMD 5050 (metric): This is called by the metric, means that the length of LED components is 5.0mm, width 5.0mm.


----------



## m2edumacated

LaydBack said:


> I cut and pasted this from another web page. I think it's as important to consider the size of the LEDs as the number of LEDs. I'm sure some people are getting greater numbers of smaller LEDs and vice versa. Just something to consider as we try and order off of other people's experiences.....make sure you're actually ordering what they ordered. Some Ebay sellers don't state the size of the LEDs, be weary.
> 
> *What is SMD (Surface Mounted Diode) ?*
> Author : Jerry Song Date : 12/7/2010 3:40:54 AM
> 
> *About SMD
> *SMD (Surface Mounted Diode): surface mount diodes or surface mount components are its name, SMD also has a variety of categories:
> By size: 0603,0805,1210,5060,1010 and so on. Generally, SMD are diamond-shaped, so its name is based on the size L * W, the LED industry use units of inches and metric to maned the different SMDs.
> The color and type of colloid are the same as common LED, only the shape of the product changed.
> 
> The following are the detailed description for these specifications:
> SMD 0603 (inch): conversion to metric is 1005, means the length of LED components is 1.0mm, width 0.5mm. So by metric it is called SMD 1005, By inch, it is called SMD 0603.
> SMD 0805 (inch): conversion to metric is 2125, means the length of LED components is 2.0mm, width 1.25mm. So by metric it is called SMD 2125, By inch, it is called SMD 0805.
> SMD 1210 (inch): conversion to metric is 3528, means that the length of LED components is 3.5mm, width 2.8mm. So by metric it is called SMD 3528, By inch, it is called SMD 1210.
> SMD 5050 (metric): This is called by the metric, means that the length of LED components is 5.0mm, width 5.0mm.


Looking at what the light would give out I think that it would be comparable to output I have now. But all fears have been confirmed about the receptacles. Thanks. So the outbacks have a 921 slot? I did some reading that all it took was some bending of the wires on the ends. Very slight mod. Will try when they come in. I promise to share my results. Heck, might as well do something productive if I'm out 30 bucks


----------



## Mark W

Hey Folks!

With all the variations in LED's to choose from, I'd like to ask what I hope is a simple question with a simple answer:

We have a 2012 Outback 250RS...what exactly would be the type of LED lights that would be the easiest to install first, then the least expensive second, that we can use for the interior--all locations inside?

If anyone has a website and can provide specific part numbers, etc. of what they have used (on another 250RS perhaps?), I would be very appreciative!

Thanks in advance!

--Mark


----------



## MacTeam

Hi Mark,

Good question! I have a 2010 295RE but i think most Outbacks use the same ceiling lights. I've just finished converting the entire TT to LED's and it makes a HUGE difference - both in power consumption and quality of light... do it, you won't be disappointed. I bought mine from eBay. They come in a pack of 10 for about $44 (free shipping to US or Canada) and they include 3 base adapters (you just throw the other 2 away). Installation is about 10 minutes/fixture. Couldn't be easier.

seller name is "2011_led"

based in China (where else?)

12V Dome Bulb 36-1210SMD LED,Warm White +Adapter(BA9S/T10/Festoon 31~44mm)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10pcs-12V-Dome-Bulb-36-1210SMD-LED-Warm-White-Adapter-BA9S-T10-Festoon-31-44mm-/170721842426?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bfd094fa

BTW, I tried the 48 light units over the reading chairs and honestly they are too bright. These units are the perfect fit. Good luck

--
Bruce


----------



## cdawrld

MacTeam said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Good question! I have a 2010 295RE but i think most Outbacks use the same ceiling lights. I've just finished converting the entire TT to LED's and it makes a HUGE difference - both in power consumption and quality of light... do it, you won't be disappointed. I bought mine from eBay. They come in a pack of 10 for about $44 (free shipping to US or Canada) and they include 3 base adapters (you just throw the other 2 away). Installation is about 10 minutes/fixture. Couldn't be easier.
> 
> seller name is "2011_led"
> 
> based in China (where else?)
> 
> 12V Dome Bulb 36-1210SMD LED,Warm White +Adapter(BA9S/T10/Festoon 31~44mm)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10pcs-12V-Dome-Bulb-36-1210SMD-LED-Warm-White-Adapter-BA9S-T10-Festoon-31-44mm-/170721842426?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bfd094fa
> 
> BTW, I tried the 48 light units over the reading chairs and honestly they are too bright. These units are the perfect fit. Good luck
> 
> --
> Bruce


Would the 48 led be "to bright" for the exterior lights in your humble opinion?


----------



## jacsar

Ordered some today too! Can't wait to get them and see how it goes. We just changed one out today with one we bought from Camping World. I think we paid something like $30 for it! Wish I'd have read this sooner!


----------



## pep_

I just ordered them from the ebay link as well. Great idea. I love some of the ideas in this forum. Thanks


----------



## rdrunr

I ordered 20 of the 24 diode LED's about 10 days ago from the eBay vendor at a cost of $2.19 each, including shipping from China. I figure they should be here any day. I am looking forward to this mod and can't wait to see how they work. I think it came to $43 to do practically the entire camper!


----------



## jacsar

We received our lights from China today and they're already in!

Everything went great.

We took the covers off, popped the old bulbs out. Added the included correct connector for the bulb socket and they worked like a charm.

Here are a couple photos. We were so happy with the results that we'll be ordering more to finish off all the lights and we recommended them to our friends.

Thanks so much for posting the links to make this possible!

Best. Forum. Ever.


----------



## pep_

Well, my LED lights showed up from China the other day and we picked up our trailer last week so after a lot of work getting the trailer ready for its maiden voyage next week I thought I would check out the LED lights. After popping off a cover and removing a bulb I could see the one attachment type that came with the LED lights looked similar. It didn't pop in completely like the bulb did but it went in. No light though. I tried another LED light. Same thing. The 2nd bulb which I didn't remove yet on the fixture still came on so I know I had power. I tried bending the wires up a bit so I could be sure they were making contact with the metal connectors inside the fixture. Same deal. no light on the LEDs. I am a little perplexed as it seems a simple plug and play and others have had good luck.

My bulbs/fixtures look the same as both sets of pictures in this thread. Any ideas??


----------



## LaydBack

pep_ said:


> Well, my LED lights showed up from China the other day and we picked up our trailer last week so after a lot of work getting the trailer ready for its maiden voyage next week I thought I would check out the LED lights. After popping off a cover and removing a bulb I could see the one attachment type that came with the LED lights looked similar. It didn't pop in completely like the bulb did but it went in. No light though. I tried another LED light. Same thing. The 2nd bulb which I didn't remove yet on the fixture still came on so I know I had power. I tried bending the wires up a bit so I could be sure they were making contact with the metal connectors inside the fixture. Same deal. no light on the LEDs. I am a little perplexed as it seems a simple plug and play and others have had good luck.
> 
> My bulbs/fixtures look the same as both sets of pictures in this thread. Any ideas??


Try removing the adapter and rotating it 180 degrees...it could be polarity.


----------



## raynardo

As it's just a been mentioned, it's the polarity. You'll need to flip the cord between the lights and the receptacle 180 degrees. Flopping the plug in the light socket doesn't seem to work.

Happened to me, a bunch. I, too, thought I had purchased bum lights until I figured that out.


----------



## pep_

So change them on the back of the circuit board then eh?? Hmmmm... I would assume they are soldered on there. Hard to change the wiring inside the adaptor since the wires are all glued in there.


----------



## LaydBack

pep_ said:


> So change them on the back of the circuit board then eh?? Hmmmm... I would assume they are soldered on there. Hard to change the wiring inside the adaptor since the wires are all glued in there.


No, unplug adapter from lamp socket, rotate it, and plug it back up.


----------



## Insomniak

Many of the LED's from www.superbrightleds.com also have a polarity warning - if it doesn't work one way, rotate it in the receptacle and it should light up.


----------



## pep_

So I tried two different light panels..on both sides of the light..and tried to tweak the wires a bit ...I plugged in 6 different times and hit the wrong polarity all 6 times. Just my luck














Thanks for all the input. I will let you know how it works out.



Insomniak said:


> Many of the LED's from www.superbrightleds.com also have a polarity warning - if it doesn't work one way, rotate it in the receptacle and it should light up.


----------



## cdawrld

If you have a electric multi-meter, check for continuity. Also helps telling which way the current flows.


----------



## pep_

Sooooo, It turns out I had brutally bad luck with the first attempt on polarity. Tried it this weekend, first one dark, flip over...and we have light!!!







Great mod. I am buying more as I didn't have enough plus I am buying some of the 24 LED ones for places I don't want it as bright like reading lights. Amazing how much more light you get from something that uses so much less power. Thanks for all the help everyone.



pep_ said:


> Many of the LED's from www.superbrightleds.com also have a polarity warning - if it doesn't work one way, rotate it in the receptacle and it should light up.


[/quote]


----------



## Insomniak

pep_ said:


> Many of the LED's from www.superbrightleds.com also have a polarity warning - if it doesn't work one way, rotate it in the receptacle and it should light up.


[/quote]
[/quote]
Sounds familiar. If I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all....


----------



## V1VRV2

These panels look like a great mod!

Does anyone have a few pictures to post of the 24 LED panel and the 36 panel light? I'm wondering how much light output each type of panel produces and the color of light. Thanks for any info.


----------



## raynardo

Unfortunately a photo isn't a fair way to judge the light output, since cameras automatically adjust to the amount of light they see in the viewfinder.

You need to check the both the lumens and the Kelvin temperature of the LED lights you're interested in. As these give you an accurate method of comparing lights.

Lumens are the brightness of a light, the more lumens the brighter.

Kevin temperature is the color of the light. 5500° K is daylight, balanced for noon. Higher temperatures are bluer or colder, lower temperatures are redder or warmer. Just the opposite of cold and warm on a Fahrenheit or Centigrade scale.

Here's a graphic to explain it better:








So you need to determine what color temperature you prefer and buy accordingly.

As for me, I purchased colder (bluer) and brighter lights for above the dining table and couch (for reading), but warmer and less bright (dimmer) lights for just about everything else. I used 36 LED lights everywhere, except directly over the pillows on the master bed where I used 24 LED lights - which were probably still too bright.


----------



## pep_

interesting graphic. my understanding from my fresh water tropical fish experience is 6700K is actually natural sunlight. having said that the difference between 5500 and 6700 isn't that much. now, 10k has a lot more blue in it so stay away from any LED's that are higher than say 8k for your trailer ...just my humble opinion..by everyones mileage may vary of course



raynardo said:


> Unfortunately a photo isn't a fair way to judge the light output, since cameras automatically adjust to the amount of light they see in the viewfinder.
> 
> You need to check the both the lumens and the Kelvin temperature of the LED lights you're interested in. As these give you an accurate method of comparing lights.
> 
> Lumens are the brightness of a light, the more lumens the brighter.
> 
> Kevin temperature is the color of the light. 5500° K is daylight, balanced for noon. Higher temperatures are bluer or colder, lower temperatures are redder or warmer. Just the opposite of cold and warm on a Fahrenheit or Centigrade scale.
> 
> Here's a graphic to explain it better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you need to determine what color temperature you prefer and buy accordingly.
> 
> As for me, I purchased colder (bluer) and brighter lights for above the dining table and couch (for reading), but warmer and less bright (dimmer) lights for just about everything else. I used 36 LED lights everywhere, except directly over the pillows on the master bed where I used 24 LED lights - which were probably still too bright.


----------



## Insomniak

In this photo taken when I was shopping for LED lights, I have five different bulbs for comparison:

Farthest away in the bunk room are the standard incandescent bulbs that come with the Outback. They have the warmest (yellow) light and were just barely the brightest.

The next closest fixture, on the left side is the WLED-WWHP15-T from superbrightleds.com - 15 LED's, warm white, color temp of 3300K - 70 lumens, polarized.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=%2Fspecs%2FWLED-xHP15-T.htm#photos

Same fixture on the right side is the WLED-WWHP15-TAC from superbrightleds.com - 15 LED's, but smaller diodes, warm white, color temp of 3300K, not polarized. Also 70 lumens, but they seemed dimmer to me. These got put in the bed fixtures as reading lights.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=%2Fspecs%2FWLED-xHP15-TAC.htm

The next fixture has two catalog Item #56015 bulbs from Camping World - 13 LED's, "daylight", color temp 5500K, polarized, supposedly 215 lumens. These were way too blue, and I couldn't return them fast enough to Camping World.
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/led-multidirectional-radial-tower-bulb-with-wedge-mount-connection-/56015

The closest fixture has two WLED-WHP18-TAC bulbs from superbrightleds.com - 18 LED's, warm white, color temp of 3300K, 135 lumens, not polarized. These are the brightest LED's they sell that will fit in the 921 bulb socket, and I put them in all of our main light fixtures. Very happy with the choice, although they could be just a bit brighter for these old eyes.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&category=CAR&Page2Disp=%2Fspecs%2FWLED-WHP18-TAC.htm

I also got bulbs from superbrightleds.com to replace those in the ceiling light fixture over the dining table, and the little wall sconce between the sofa and dinette. I can now run SEVEN to EIGHT ceiling light fixtures with LED's and use the same amount of power that ONE fixture with incandescent bulbs would use.


----------



## V1VRV2

Looks like I'll be looking for either WLED-WWHP15-T and/or the WLED-WHP18-TAC. Thank you for all the replies!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight

I have now installed 24 led lights, 36 led lights and 48 led lights. The first lights I purchased were 48 led lights and I ordered cool white by mistake. I installed these over the sink and I think they are marvelous there. They are bright and give better color for food preparation and dish washing. 48 leds are just right there. I then put in 36 led lights (warm white) in the overhead fixture in the kitchen, near the refrigerator, etc. I found these to be almost exact replacements for the original bulbs as far as brightness goes although I think they are a little whiter, more like having halogen bulbs in a home fixture. I like these, 36 bulb warm white is just the same as the bulbs they replace. I then tried the 24 led bulbs and found them to be slightly dimmer than the original. I will probably put these over the couch. I have ordered more 24 led lights with sockets to fit the fixture on the outside by the door. I have also ordered 48 led lights for the same place. I am not sure the 48 led light will fit so I will use 24 led if I have to. I will probably eventually put in led lights in the running lights also. The message here is don't think the 36 led lights will be too bright, they won't. I find it nice to have a little more light in the trailer, and not so much of an orange cast as the original lights.
I put in a cool white in a fixture next to the original bulb on the other side of the fixture and asked my wife which she preferred. She chose the cool white for over the sink. The original bulb looked really orange by comparison, it was amazing. So we are still paying about $9.00 per fixture,
but this really beats $30.00 per fixture and is a fun, effortless upgrade.

Rowland


----------



## MacTeam

Do you have a link for the lights you plan to install outside to replace the porch light and/or step light and/or running lights?

thanks.


----------



## LaydBack

Wisconsin-Knight said:


> I have now installed 24 led lights, 36 led lights and 48 led lights. The first lights I purchased were 48 led lights and I ordered cool white by mistake. I installed these over the sink and I think they are marvelous there. They are bright and give better color for food preparation and dish washing. 48 leds are just right there. I then put in 36 led lights (warm white) in the overhead fixture in the kitchen, near the refrigerator, etc. I found these to be almost exact replacements for the original bulbs as far as brightness goes although I think they are a little whiter, more like having halogen bulbs in a home fixture. I like these, 36 bulb warm white is just the same as the bulbs they replace. I then tried the 24 led bulbs and found them to be slightly dimmer than the original. I will probably put these over the couch. I have ordered more 24 led lights with sockets to fit the fixture on the outside by the door. I have also ordered 48 led lights for the same place. I am not sure the 48 led light will fit so I will use 24 led if I have to. I will probably eventually put in led lights in the running lights also. The message here is don't think the 36 led lights will be too bright, they won't. I find it nice to have a little more light in the trailer, and not so much of an orange cast as the original lights.
> I put in a cool white in a fixture next to the original bulb on the other side of the fixture and asked my wife which she preferred. She chose the cool white for over the sink. The original bulb looked really orange by comparison, it was amazing. So we are still paying about $9.00 per fixture,
> but this really beats $30.00 per fixture and is a fun, effortless upgrade.
> 
> Rowland


Good info Rowland. I've been eyeing some of the ones on Ebay, and I think if I buy some of the bulk listings where you get like 10 bulbs, I can stay at the $9 or less per fixture range too. Since I installed the LED strips in the awning area, I don't even use the outside ones on the trailer. I think I'll take the bulb out of the porch light and maybe just use the lights at the stairs.


----------



## Dub

I've been experimenting with LEDs for the past month and was looking for some more information and a quick Google search brought up this thread, voila! Thread creator Shooter57 was ordering 36 1210 panels. GR8Daggett was ordering 48 3528 panels. Duggy posted a link to plain diode LEDs and Ridgeway Ranger posted a link to 9 panel 5050 LEDs. LaydBack then posted the differences in the LEDs but only their size. Here is important information I have discovered.

1x 5050 = 3x 3528, 4x 1210, 6x diode LED

So Shooter57's 36x1210 panel is almost half as bright as Gr8Daggett's 48x3528 panel.

Ridgeway Ranger's 9x5050 would be the equivalent of a 27 light 3528 or Shooter57's 36light 1210 panel exactly.

5050's are the brightest and actually contain 3 diodes inside of each chip, diodes the exact same size as a 3528 chip which is why a 5050 puts out 3x the light and draws 3x the power.

The 9 panel 5050 are $2.50ea if purchased in quantity of 10 or about $3/ea in warm white, $3.50 for bright white vs. $5 for a 36x1210 panel.

I attached an image of my latest purchases...the circular one is a warm white, which I feel is a bit yellow, 12x5050 (= 36x3528, 48x1210) and was $3.58. The two in the shape of a regular bulb is a bright white 13x5050 which was 2 for $7. Theoretically the round one should put out as much light as any mentioned in this thread and is $1.50 cheaper per bulb, plugs right in, no tape, no wires. I have 2 24x5050 panel like the other panels which I think is going to be too bright, they were $4ea. During this experiment I have purchased 28 LED 3020 bulb in bright white $1.99, 5x5050 bulb in bright white $1.48, 24x1210 round bulbs for $2.79...warm white was good for reading lamps, my wife like cool white for hers, and 3x 24x5050 bulbs for over the dinette with a ba15s base for $18. You can find tons of deals on the 921 bulbs by searching "t10" instead of 921 as that is the base it uses. Sample search "t10 5050 white led".


----------



## shooter57

Dub - excellent summary, but one thing I think is missing is current consumption for each (did I overlook?) The biggest reason we switched was to reduce current consumption while dry camping (reduced heat output was an additional benefit). As you probably noted, I rigged almost all of my lamps to shut down one side of the fixture to further reduce current draw. Amount of light output per $ was not my objective, though I can understand that approach.



Dub said:


> View attachment 2640
> 
> I've been experimenting with LEDs for the past month and was looking for some more information and a quick Google search brought up this thread, voila! Thread creator Shooter57 was ordering 36 1210 panels. GR8Daggett was ordering 48 3528 panels. Duggy posted a link to plain diode LEDs and Ridgeway Ranger posted a link to 9 panel 5050 LEDs. LaydBack then posted the differences in the LEDs but only their size. Here is important information I have discovered.
> 
> 1x 5050 = 3x 3528, 4x 1210, 6x diode LED
> 
> So Shooter57's 36x1210 panel is almost half as bright as Gr8Daggett's 48x3528 panel.
> 
> Ridgeway Ranger's 9x5050 would be the equivalent of a 27 light 3528 or Shooter57's 36light 1210 panel exactly.
> 
> 5050's are the brightest and actually contain 3 diodes inside of each chip, diodes the exact same size as a 3528 chip which is why a 5050 puts out 3x the light and draws 3x the power.
> 
> The 9 panel 5050 are $2.50ea if purchased in quantity of 10 or about $3/ea in warm white, $3.50 for bright white vs. $5 for a 36x1210 panel.
> 
> I attached an image of my latest purchases...the circular one is a warm white, which I feel is a bit yellow, 12x5050 (= 36x3528, 48x1210) and was $3.58. The two in the shape of a regular bulb is a bright white 13x5050 which was 2 for $7. Theoretically the round one should put out as much light as any mentioned in this thread and is $1.50 cheaper per bulb, plugs right in, no tape, no wires. I have 2 24x5050 panel like the other panels which I think is going to be too bright, they were $4ea. During this experiment I have purchased 28 LED 3020 bulb in bright white $1.99, 5x5050 bulb in bright white $1.48, 24x1210 round bulbs for $2.79...warm white was good for reading lamps, my wife like cool white for hers, and 3x 24x5050 bulbs for over the dinette with a ba15s base for $18. You can find tons of deals on the 921 bulbs by searching "t10" instead of 921 as that is the base it uses. Sample search "t10 5050 white led".


----------



## Trailer Trash

I ordered six of these from eBay last week, and put them in yesterday.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320846428929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

2 of the 6 were a little "yellower" than the others, but I'll move those to an under-bunk location or something. I just ordered 12 more little LED panels; from the same eBay seller. When these come in, I'll have re-done the entire interior in LEDs for around $50, whereas the camper store wanted $38.00 PER BULB for LED bulbs...RIDICULOUS!

These little 48 LED panels put off a very wide angle of light distrubution, do not even get warm, and light up the inside of the OB very nicely--way better than before! Plus, they're WAY better for dry-camping with one battery.


----------



## Dub

Here are some of the lights I have tested, the round bulbs I find to be much brighter than the panel bulbs. I haven't measured draw yet, but I know for a fact that 5050's pull 3x current of the 3528's such as those used in the 48 panel setup above...but the 5050's put out 3x the light as well and have 3 diodes inside of each chip.


----------



## sonomaguy

jacsar said:


> We received our lights from China today and they're already in!
> 
> Everything went great.
> 
> We took the covers off, popped the old bulbs out. Added the included correct connector for the bulb socket and they worked like a charm.
> 
> Here are a couple photos. We were so happy with the results that we'll be ordering more to finish off all the lights and we recommended them to our friends.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the links to make this possible!
> 
> Best. Forum. Ever.


Do you have a link of where you got them from? I would like to order some myself, and if a fellow Albertan got them Okay, I should too.


----------



## pep_

Here is a link to the sellers store. They sell LEDs with different counts of actual lights. And yes, no problem buying through them and shipping to Alberta at all.

Linky thing



> Do you have a link of where you got them from? I would like to order some myself, and if a fellow Albertan got them Okay, I should too.


----------



## Dub

So here is what some of the lights look like....and yep, my camper is a mess...

The replacement dinette lights are my favorite, you can't even tell they aren't incandescent and they are super bright. This light is on a lot in our camper so it'll help us out a bit.

The 12SMD panel lights in warm white are my wife's favorites and probably what we'll put in everywhere. I liked the 13SMD Bright White Bulbs. The 24SMD flat panels really weren't all that much brighter than the other two but I'll probably keep them for over the sink or maybe outside.

BTW, the rocker switch in my hitch light corroded. I emailed the maker of the light, the same one that is the porch light, to get a replacement switch and they sent me an entire light for free!


----------



## venatic

I'd like make that change over someday. Only 9 lights to change out.


----------



## MacTeam

Dub said:


> So here is what some of the lights look like....and yep, my camper is a mess...
> 
> The replacement dinette lights are my favorite, you can't even tell they aren't incandescent and they are super bright. This light is on a lot in our camper so it'll help us out a bit.
> 
> The 12SMD panel lights in warm white are my wife's favorites and probably what we'll put in everywhere. I liked the 13SMD Bright White Bulbs. The 24SMD flat panels really weren't all that much brighter than the other two but I'll probably keep them for over the sink or maybe outside.
> 
> BTW, the rocker switch in my hitch light corroded. I emailed the maker of the light, the same one that is the porch light, to get a replacement switch and they sent me an entire light for free!


Dub,
Do you have a link for the 24 SMD 5050 Warm White BA15S lights for the dinnette? eBay? They look great!


----------



## MacTeam

The wall sconce style lights in the 295RE use a bulb that has two contacts on the bottom unlike the single contact on the dining room light (24 SMD 5050 Warm White BA15S).

Anyone have an LED link for those? I can't see any markings on the existing bulb to cross reference from. Thanks.


----------



## m2edumacated

Made a mistake once and bought some 5050's but they were more blue light.......from what these 4 pages have revealed something like this should be ok? Looking for same kind of light as with stock bulbs in my 2011 outback 300bhs. Thoughts would be appreciated...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10x-T10-194-168-W5W-Car-5050-SMD-13-LED-Parking-Tail-Warm-White-Lights-Lamp-Bulb-/330643537573?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cfbe3fea5#ht_2878wt_1057


----------



## cdawrld

I found these to be the same color and brightness as the original incandescent bulbs.

5050 12 led 10pk


----------



## m2edumacated

cdawrld said:


> I found these to be the same color and brightness as the original incandescent bulbs.
> 
> 5050 12 led 10pk


Perfect! Thanks kindly


----------



## Dub

MacTeam said:


> The wall sconce style lights in the 295RE use a bulb that has two contacts on the bottom unlike the single contact on the dining room light (24 SMD 5050 Warm White BA15S).
> 
> Anyone have an LED link for those? I can't see any markings on the existing bulb to cross reference from. Thanks.


I just ordered these, they use a BA15D (double pole) style connector vs the BA15S (single) over the dinette: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320865793629 They haven't arrived yet so I haven't got to try them, they are also only 18SMDs vs 24.

These have been my favorite for the rest of the lights, 12 5050 SMD in Warm White, flat panel T10...no glue like the big square panels. http://www.ebay.com/itm/180741779849 However, my first order had a great warm white light like the dinette lights...my second order came in and they are a bit greenish. I am going to try ordering the same light from another vendor to see if it's closer to warm white with no green.


----------



## Fred

jacsar said:


> We received our lights from China today and they're already in!
> 
> Everything went great.
> 
> We took the covers off, popped the old bulbs out. Added the included correct connector for the bulb socket and they worked like a charm.
> 
> Here are a couple photos. We were so happy with the results that we'll be ordering more to finish off all the lights and we recommended them to our friends.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the links to make this possible!
> 
> Best. Forum. Ever.


Received the same lights from China last week. Each light worked when I installed. I mostly dry camp, using two 6v batteries, so I am interested to see how much charge is left on the batteries after a 5 day trip. I've never had a problem camping 5 days without really conserving power in the past. I'll find out next week.

Looks like the quote didn't work, but those from China listed in previous posts (about $5) are the lights I purchased.


----------



## shooter57

m2edumacated said:


> Made a mistake once and bought some 5050's but they were more blue light.......from what these 4 pages have revealed something like this should be ok? Looking for same kind of light as with stock bulbs in my 2011 outback 300bhs. Thoughts would be appreciated...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/10x-T10-194-168-W5W-Car-5050-SMD-13-LED-Parking-Tail-Warm-White-Lights-Lamp-Bulb-/330643537573?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cfbe3fea5#ht_2878wt_1057


Typically the "blue" lights are called "Cool White" while the yellower ones are "Warm White".


----------

